# Consigli per gli acquisti



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vorrei prendere un videogame che mi tenga ben impegnato, consigli?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

fatevi avanti, bestie!


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2012)

attendi qualche giorno che esce AC 3


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Ottobre 2012)

Darksiders 2 se ti piacciono gli action
Altrimenti qualcosa tipo Skyrim come gioco di ruolo, o Demon Souls/Dark Souls


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Darksiders 2 se ti piacciono gli action
> Altrimenti qualcosa tipo Skyrim come gioco di ruolo, o Demon Souls/Dark Souls



Skyrim ce l'ho..... vedrò di informarmi sugli altri che hai citato. Grazie comunque!


----------



## Brain84 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Per quale piattaforma?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Per quale piattaforma?


Ops dimenticavo... PS3


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ben impegnato in che senso? Difficile o longevo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ben impegnato in che senso? Difficile o longevo?



Longevo


----------



## Butcher (7 Ottobre 2012)

Allora Skyrim, senza dubbio, anche se non ci ho giocato.
Quello più lungo a cui ho giocato sulla PS3 è Red Dead Redemption.
Purtroppo, con l'avvento del gioco online, la longevità dei giochi ha raggiunto i minimi storici.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Ottobre 2012)

se vuoi aspettare un mesetto buttati sul nuovo hitman,oppure max payne


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ed alla fine della fiera, ho preso Borderlands 2 LOL


----------

